

How Alexis Ohanian built 3 brands people love: reddit, breadpig, and hipmunk - missrobot
https://generalassemb.ly/start/fundamentals-of-entrepreneurship/making-something-people-love/introduction

======
Sambdala
I love that the video starts buffering but doesn't start playing when you load
the page.

I don't know that I've ever seen that before. You either get buffering and
playing when you load the page or you need to click play before the video
starts buffering.

~~~
prateekdayal
Isn't that an undesirable behavior? You are consuming network bandwidth
without even using (or knowing about) it?

What if you are on an expensive mobile data plan?

~~~
Sambdala
Then don't activate flash/video/etc unless you activate it. Dolphin HD browser
supports this behavior.

And it's absolutely desirable behavior in any site that gives you related
videos (such as YouTube) as you get to open multiple videos and have them
buffer in the background without disrupting the flow of you consuming content.

